# Cattivi pensieri.



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

Ieri ho omesso di riportare la cronaca dell'uscita da scuola, perché in realtà non c'era molto da raccontare.

Sono arrivata proprio quando suonava la campanella, erano già tutti lì. Bagnino parlava con altri genitori che conosco e ho salutato tutti, trafelata, incluso lui, in modo uguale. La sua risposta è stata un po' freddina, ma fa sempre così quando ci sono altre persone.

I cattivi pensieri della ragazza cattiva sono provocati da un particolare: mentre usciva mia figlia, mi sono avvicinata rivolgendomi al padre di un suo compagno di classe, che conosco abbastanza bene, facendo un commento e Bagnino, che era lì a interagire con questo papà, si è irrigidito e si è allontanato, mi è sembrato in maniera palese.
Quando ci siamo incrociati sul vialetto, ha detto "ciao" in quel suo modo antipatico, che usa quando è stranito, lo conosco, lo ha già usato.

Ieri non ci ho pensato per niente, distratta da altro... ma è da stamane che mi si rigira questa cosa in testa: forse si aspettava che, visto che il giorno prima abbiamo chiacchierato normalmente, io ieri arrivassi prima per stare con lui, cosa che non era e non è nelle mie intenzioni. Che ci sia rimasto male? Ma io non ho nessuna intenzione di ricominciare a essere il suo intrattenimento platonico.

Perché non scompare? :unhappy:

nonna anzitempo vs cattiva ragazza = 2 - 2


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2013)

Non scompare perchè lo alimenti. E tutto ciò che viene nutrito cresce e prospera.
Imponiti di smetterla di pensarci, ogni volta che ti viene in mente e vedrai che pian piano se ne va.


----------



## lolapal (22 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9201 ha detto:
			
		

> Non scompare perchè lo alimenti. E tutto ciò che viene nutrito cresce e prospera.
> Imponiti di smetterla di pensarci, ogni volta che ti viene in mente e vedrai che pian piano se ne va.


Me ne rendo conto, Leda... :unhappy:
So anche di fare il suo "gioco"...
Devo avere pazienza e indirizzare questa "energia" su cose più costruttive.


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

lolapal;bt9202 ha detto:
			
		

> Me ne rendo conto, Leda... :unhappy:
> So anche di fare il suo "gioco"...
> *Devo avere pazienza e indirizzare questa "energia" su cose più costruttive*.


Guarda, Lola, è più facile ancora. Non devi nemmeno cercare cose diverse su cui far convergere le tue attenzioni. Devi semplicemente evitare che finiscano lì.
Allora, il processo parte in automatico; quando ti rendi conto che ci stai pensando trova una formula rituale, che so 'non sono affari miei' oppure 'che palle, qui devo averla vinta io' oppure ancora 'non voglio pensarci'.
All'inizio è difficile, ma se ci provi sarai stupita tu stessa di quanto rapidamente la manovra correttiva si azioni e diventi efficace.
Prova! Poi mi dici


----------

